# b&w in-walls opnions



## saminaz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 3 b&w cwm lcr8 in-walls that I really like. Im moving soon and the new place makes it difficult to build these in to the walls.
I wondering if I could build cabinets for them the same volume as the back boxes and have good results.
Would I be better off selling these and getting new speakers?
Thanks for any help
Sam


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

You could build boxes for them, after all they are speakers. These just happen to have a baffle designed for inwall installation. Would you be better off selling? If you want a high quality sound, and your budget can handle it( Im assuming you want B&W again), then you will surely find a better sounding set of speakers. On the other hand, if you like the sound of these, there is no reason not to keep them. What I would do would be to remove the drivers from the baffle and build a complete new speaker. If you dont have those skills( or tools) find someone to do it for you, I am sure there are people on this board who live in AZ that can help you.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

I was just thinking, are the in-wall baffles made of plastic? If so, if and when you do build enclosures, they may very well end up sounding better than before, simply due to the fact that you are putting them on a wood baffle. Keep this in mind though, from my experience with in walls-- although not b&w-- the companies usually use drivers that are not as nice as the ones that are in their normal speakers( if they make them). Reason being is that the environment that in-walls get installed in is not the most desirable( plastic baffles, sheetrock etc.) so they dont want to "waste" money on a "great" driver when a "good" one will sound very close for a fraction of the cost. Bummer is, they don't pass that savings on to the customer lol.


----------



## saminaz (Jan 15, 2011)

The baffles are plastic. But i do like the way these sound.
Would remounting them also require a new crossover? I wouldnt want to try it if it did
thanks for the help


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

If you break your old crossover you will need one, but you should be able to get it off there somehow. Is it hotglued to the baffle?


----------

